# Air-Rail Antics, Take II



## Anderson (Sep 4, 2014)

So, the NARP conference clashes with an unmissable meeting ever-so-slightly on my end. I don't have _quite_ enough time to make it back home by train such as I would like to (I fall about two hours short of a comfortable margin of safety thanks to OTP issues; if OTP were good, I'd be able to skate through barely...but I can't). As such, I'm stuck doing that f-word...and I intend to have a bit of fun with my trip back.

Basically I'm looking at two possibilities: One is to take the Zephyr to either Denver or the Bay Area (and indeed I'm willing to look at connecting to the Starlight) and flying to Virginia. The other is to fly from SLC to...well, somewhere on the east coast...and then take the train the rest of the way home. Options like Orlando have crossed my radar. I would almost assuredly splash out for an upgraded class of travel on the plane, and the train would likely involve a one-zone award.

The questions are:
(1) Are there any airlines with a decent experience to be had in the premium cabin(s)? I've heard good things about Virgin America's premium cabin, United seems to be readily available, etc.

(2) What exists in terms of the all-business-class flights and whatnot? United's PS service has gotten mixed reviews, while JetBlue's Mint service doesn't operate from SFO until a week later than I'd be traveling.

(3) Are there any codeshares I should be wary of?

(A note: I'd have to splash out for significant bag fees anyway since...well, let's just say that "packing for airline requirements" has become a lost art to me)


----------

